# Best automatic Washing Machine to buy .....in today's market?



## cheers4u1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

I am in a dilemma to buy which washing machine, there are so many brands in the market. Can any one suggest me which one is the best and also its price.

thank you
cheers


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 1, 2009)

*www.geekologie.com/2008/03/21/washing-machine-john.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 1, 2009)

^^ 

-------------

Well to the Original Poster: Go in for a IFB washing machine, front loading type.  My mom has been using this since (u wnt believe but its true) for more than 15 years.. and the only change or service it required was for the outer body and the drum and the timer (inside part) after a period of 11 years..


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 1, 2009)

I have an IFB Elite (5 kg washload) and it's good. Three years on now and no problems. Paid Rs. 22000/- that time. I do not know how much it costs now.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 3, 2009)

+1 for IFB. i have also IFB there is no specific problem from past 2 years..


----------



## ashwinsid (Feb 4, 2009)

IFB Senorita plus is 19,500


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 4, 2009)

Whirlpool whirpool..


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2009)

There's no use of washing machine!!! Don't you guys have hands!!! instead of typing with it, use it to clean clothes!!!


----------



## drsubhadip (Feb 4, 2009)

LG machine r good...


----------



## cool_guy (Feb 4, 2009)

+1 for IFB front loading washing machine. Dump and forget.
Using for 10 years without a single problem.


----------



## shri (Feb 4, 2009)

Front loading - IFB
Top loading - Whirlpool
After sales service of both are the best. 
The prices are available in the manufacturers website. You'll usually get them 500-1000 bucks cheaper in the stores.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 5, 2009)

Front Load IFB. Efficient in using both energy and water .


----------



## mumble (Feb 9, 2009)

IFB Senorita plus
5 years now, no probs yet, 2nd low price one from IFB.
the low cost model, ileana , no good.


----------



## dreams (Feb 11, 2009)

front load are the best..so go for IFB, I too use the same, its good.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 13, 2009)

Finally what did the OP buy?


----------

